# gjournal destroys glabel



## User23 (Sep 15, 2010)

Is someone here using gjournal on top of a glabeled disk? Iam using atm FreeBSD 8.1-STABLE AMD64
If i try to set up a journal on glabeled disk it seems like the gjournal overwrites the glabel.


```
#glabel label -v array0 /dev/da0
Metadata value stored on /dev/da0.
Done.

#gpart create -s gpt label/array0
label/array0 created

#gpart add -t freebsd-ufs label/array0
label/array0p1 added

#gjournal label /dev/label/array0p1 /dev/ada0

#ls /dev/label
array0			array0p1		array0p1.journal

#newfs -O 2 -J /dev/label/array0p1.journal
/dev/label/array0p1.journal: 953653.9MB (1953083320 sectors) block size 16384, fragment size 2048

#mount -o async /dev/label/array0p1.journal /mnt/1

#reboot

#ls: /dev/label: No such file or directory
```

But at least it is still there 


```
mount -o async /dev/da0p1.journal /mnt/1
```

works.


----------

